# Mateo With the Viszlas: Video



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So I have this new iPhone, and I shot a few quick videos. Just playing around...

P.S.: Best part is about 30 seconds in...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

One more...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Last one!






Thanks for viewing


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Just too cute. I guess that ground cover is pretty soft with the way they were rolling around in it.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Celt said:


> Just too cute. I guess that ground cover is pretty soft with the way they were rolling around in it.


Yes- I don't know what type of plant cover it is, but my dog loves to roll around in it. It's soft, and probably feels nice and cool...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mateo looks like he loves to cuddle.
That was so cute how Mateo rolled around!
Great videos!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

hes so chill its awsome! and he is so gentle with the puppies when he uses his mouth its great!
i also love the second video when the little dog walks past with a ball in its mouth too funny!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

God he's adorable! Love the plop over in the first video. I knew he'd gotten big but he looks HUGE compared to the Vizslas! What a precious boy!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

your new phone takes really good videos. Mateo is such a cutey. And all the people walking down below thought so too! They were all looking at him rolling around in the ground cover.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Mateo is SO CUTE! What a gentle giant, I love him!

All those city dogs are so well adjusted. A little bit into the first video you also see a small dog being walked off leash, and just happily following its owners.
You're making me wanna move back to NY! :redface:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What kind of phone is that? I love the quality. 

If Dozer was there in the first video, he would have joined those runners in the background which means I would also have joined them in order to stop him. Mateo is such a good boy! And comfy in the greenery. LOL. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

liquid said:


> Mateo is SO CUTE! What a gentle giant, I love him!
> 
> All those city dogs are so well adjusted. A little bit into the first video you also see a small dog being walked off leash, and just happily following its owners.
> You're making me wanna move back to NY! :redface:


Ah, well-- not all NYC dogs are so happy and well-adjusted! But, in general, those whose owners take advantage of the off-leash hours in CP in the mornings tend to be more civilized. Maybe it's because they are not stuck in a tiny cement dog run, where the stress can spark fights...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> What kind of phone is that? I love the quality.
> 
> If Dozer was there in the first video, he would have joined those runners in the background which means I would also have joined them in order to stop him. Mateo is such a good boy! And comfy in the greenery. LOL. Thanks for sharing.


It's the newer iPhone 4S. The camera and video rock!

LOL- about Dozer joining the runners.. Mateo is just as guilty of following running people-- well, especially little running people. Just a few days ago, we were coming over a hill in the park and there was a little league baseball game about to start down below in the ballfield. Well, the coach had told the little boys to run in a circle around the bases as a warm-up. Before I realized that the gate to the field was not closed (as usual), Mateo saw the moving tykes and decided to join the team. Yup. He ran right onto the field and started running right along with them, thinking this was the best fun ever. As I was running to go grab him, I just prayed that he would not knock over one (or more) of them  (Thankfully, he didn't!)

What a knucklehead...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i know exactly where you took that vid.....i want your dog. please deliver him to me now.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> i know exactly where you took that vid.....i want your dog. please deliver him to me now.


LOL... Re you really make me smile. Unlikely that Mateo would do well in a shipping container, though. Unless he had some grass in there to roll around in...

I believe that you and liquid must come back to NYC and play with the beast in Central Park, the closest thing to anything I can call a backyard...

And, well.. I am willing to share the big dogue with you, and all his sweet nuttiness....however, Mateo has become almost like a therapy dog for me. I need him for emotional support these days more than I have ever needed an animal...


He makes me smile, too.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

All those wrinkles! What a sweet sloppy face :smile:

Is that a Briard puppy in the last video?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> All those wrinkles! What a sweet sloppy face :smile:
> 
> Is that a Briard puppy in the last video?


Yes-- it is a Briard puppy. The woman with the sort of husky voice in the vid has had Briards all of her life; this is the latest one (Bessie-- she's a sweet muppet...)
Anyway, the Briard's owner has stage 4 breast cancer, in remission. Yet she is one of the most optimistic and positive people I have met. 

Oh, and the puppy is blind in one eye; the breeder didn't want to sell her that pup, but this woman insisted. She fell in love, and didn't care about the eye problem...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> LOL... Re you really make me smile. Unlikely that Mateo would do well in a shipping container, though. Unless he had some grass in there to roll around in...
> 
> I believe that you and liquid must come back to NYC and play with the beast in Central Park, the closest thing to anything I can call a backyard...
> 
> ...


well, i am a nurturer. so drive. you can both come. 

we've got this huge volcano he can play on and we've got lots of grass, too.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Yes-- it is a Briard puppy. The woman with the sort of husky voice in the vid has had Briards all of her life; this is the latest one (Bessie-- she's a sweet muppet...)
> Anyway, the Briard's owner has stage 4 breast cancer, in remission. Yet she is one of the most optimistic and positive people I have met.
> 
> Oh, and the puppy is blind in one eye; the breeder didn't want to sell her that pup, but this woman insisted. She fell in love, and didn't care about the eye problem...



That's so sweet of her! I love briards. I hope to have one someday


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG, He is so great! I love him!! I could only get thru the first video because Khan heard them, and he came over and started watching and barking at the computer screen!! I thought I had the sound turned down low enough, guess not!! 
Since you and Mateo will be driving to see Re (hint hint hint) we will surely have to make the trip up the 5 so EVERYONE can play together!! How soon can you be here??!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Khan said:


> OMG, He is so great! I love him!! I could only get thru the first video because Khan heard them, and he came over and started watching and barking at the computer screen!! I thought I had the sound turned down low enough, guess not!!
> Since you and Mateo will be driving to see Re (hint hint hint) we will surely have to make the trip up the 5 so EVERYONE can play together!! How soon can you be here??!!!


Ah-- If I had a bunch of time, some extra cash, and, oh yeah-- a car, Mateo and I would be heading west! A real nice road trip .. with friends and some puppies at the end of the road... 

And maybe Khan can teach Mateo how to bark. Seriously, this dog doesn't care to use his voice. Maybe once in awhile, when he's playing, he might bark. Once. But otherwise... nothing. The only sounds he makes are snoring and the occasional grunt and sigh...


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Ah-- If I had a bunch of time, some extra cash, and, oh yeah-- a car, Mateo and I would be heading west! A real nice road trip .. with friends and some puppies at the end of the road...
> 
> And maybe Khan can teach Mateo how to bark. Seriously, this dog doesn't care to use his voice. Maybe once in awhile, when he's playing, he might bark. Once. But otherwise... nothing. The only sounds he makes are snoring and the occasional grunt and sigh...


That's funny, cuz Khan is not a really big barker either. He seems to only bark when he's watching TV or the computer!! He does not like Monkeys!!
When he plays with other dogs, he's usually the strong silent type too!! 
He does snore really loud, and he has crazy dream. He twitches, and growls, and his entire body practically goes into convulsions! It's so weird. He's also developed this annoying whine/sigh when he feels I'm not paying enough attention to him, or when Shelby has taken his antler, or Bonzi is laying on the dog bed. (we only have 3) He is such a creature of habit, if he can't lay in "his spot" he gets all outta sorts!!


----------

